# DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach​*
Rund um die alte Tradition und Kultur von Wertungsangeln, Wettangeln, Gemeinschafts- und Hegeangeln gibt es ja nach wie vor viele ungeklärte Fragen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668

Nicht umsonst haben ja erste Landesverbände die Zahlung der Mitgliedsbeiträge an den DAFV eingestellt, da Fragen der LV dazu vom Verband nie kompetent und vollumfänglich beantwortet wurden - trotz zum Teil mehrfacher Nachfrage.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4134316#post4134316


Neben allem anderen hat sich nun ja - mit Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV - ein neuer Verband für Süßwasserangler gegründet.  

Der DSAV. 

Für was immer man einen zusätzlichen Verband braucht, jedenfalls scheint sich auch bei Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV die Einsicht durchgesetzt zu haben, dass der DAFV nicht gerade als Interessenvertreter der Süßwasserangler gesehen werden kann und es deswegen dazu einen neuen Spezialverband braucht. 

Wir berichteten darüber:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4067130#post4067130

Es werden durch die Gründung dieses neuen Verbandes aber keine der bestehenden Fragen beantwortet, sondern zuerst mal nur neue aufgeworfen - auch und gerade im Hinblick auf Angelveranstaltungen.

Das IAM (International Anglers Meeting) wurde bis 2012 vom DAV mit dem Team um Champions Team veranstaltet. 

2013 wurde es dann vom DAFV entsprechend weitergeführt.

Diese Veranstaltung wurde sowohl beim DAV wie auch beim DAFV über das ominöse Leipziger Treuhandkonto abgerechnet, das oder dessen Abrechnung wir nirgends in den veröffentlichten Finanzunterlagen zur Fusion finden konnten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426


Nun veröffentlicht der neue Verband auf seinen Seiten die Meldung, dass zukünftig der DSAV statt des DAFV das IAM veranstalten würde.
http://dsav.eu/iam-2014-17-18-oktober-2014-silokanal/


Daraus ergeben sich nun wiederum viele neue Fragen.

Denn bevor das der DSAV übernehmen kann, müsste das der DAFV ja zuerst mal aufgeben.

Nach unserer Kenntnis wurde darüber aber weder im Präsidium, noch im Verbandsausschuss des DAFV darüber diskutiert oder gar ein gültiger Beschluss gefasst.

Entweder stimmt also die Meldung des DSAV nicht.

Oder es wurde wieder einmal an den Gremien vorbei im DAFV Entscheidungen in Hinterzimmern getroffen und ausgemauschelt.

Weder das eine, noch das andere würde uns wirklich wundern.

Wissen wollen wirs aber schon gerne - und ihr sicher auch.

Um das herausfinden zu können, haben wir nachfolgende Mail also sowohl an den DAFV, den DSAV wie auch an das Champions Team geschickt - wie immer, sollten Antworten kommen, werden wir diese veröffentlichen:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sehr geehrter Herr Quinger, sehr geehrter Herr Anstötz,
> 
> bis 2012 wurde das IAM (International Anglers Meeting) vom DAV veranstaltet, 2013 vom DAFV, immer gemeinsam mit Champions Team.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DASV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Zumindest vom DSAV wird man ja wohl eine Antwort erwarten dürfen, da wurde ja schon kundgetan (u. a. bei uns), dass man Fragen beantworten wolle..

Wir sind gespannt...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Du könntest, der Einfachheit halber, auch dem DAFV raten
 beim Finanzamt Selbstanzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Die wollten doch noch nie meine Ratschläge hören.....
:g:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du könntest, der Einfachheit halber, auch dem DAFV raten
> beim Finanzamt Selbstanzeige zu erstatten.



Ich vermute, dass die nicht einmal das können und durch die Veröffentlichungen auf Hilfe der zuständigen Behörden hoffen...

Mal im ernst. Entweder ist das purer Selbstmord oder das ist alles von den zuständigen Behörden abgesegnet und die haben auf Grund ihrer vielen Aufgaben keine Zeit, um diese Neuigkeiten zu kommunizieren. So viel Dummheit traue ich nämlich nicht einmal denen zu! Sollten die Behörden das nicht mitbekommen und entsprechend handeln, wäre das ja schon blind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Oder die sind halt richtig clever und wir blicken das alle nicht....

oder so............


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

In den Behörden liest ja keiner das Anglerboard :m

Man scheint sich ja schon länger resignierend damit abgefunden zu haben, dass wir sowieso alles Verworrene aus VdSF-Mauscheleien und DAV-Seilschaften ans Tageslicht bringen.
Neu dürfte für einzelne (vor der Kon-Fusion) hochtrabend daher redende Landesfürsten höchstens die Erkenntnis sein, dass wir jetzt auch schon mal gelegentlich die eine oder andere Tatsache ans Tageslicht bringen, die zuvor aus ihren eigenen LVs erfolgreich an ihnen vorbeigemauschelt wurde....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



Honeyball schrieb:


> In den Behörden liest ja keiner das Anglerboard :m


 
 Auch in Finanzämtern gibt es Angler mit Internetanschluss...  

 ...und als Beamter gibt es ja auch Pflichten |rolleyes!


----------



## mathei (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

ich gehe davon aus, daß sie ein schlupfloch gefunden haben. das macht doch sonnst alles keinen sinn.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die nicht einmal das können und durch die Veröffentlichungen auf Hilfe der zuständigen Behörden hoffen...
> 
> Mal im ernst. Entweder ist das purer Selbstmord oder das ist alles von den zuständigen Behörden abgesegnet und die haben auf Grund ihrer vielen Aufgaben keine Zeit, um diese Neuigkeiten zu kommunizieren. So viel Dummheit traue ich nämlich nicht einmal denen zu! Sollten die Behörden das nicht mitbekommen und entsprechend handeln, wäre das ja schon blind.



Ich kann sagen, gute Kollegen haben ein Hegefischen bei den Behörden ohne grosses Tamtam genehmigt bekommen.Ort, Datum und Teilnehmeranzahl. Mehr wollten die nicht wissen. Nicht mal ein Nachweis für die Notwendigkeit wurde gefordert.
Nicht mal 5 Minuten hat der Antrag gedauert. Und dies in NRW.

;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Und?
Was hat das zu tun mit den "verschieben" dieser Veranstaltung von DAFV an DSAV  an den Gremien vorbei?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich kann sagen, gute Kollegen haben ein Hegefischen bei den Behörden ohne grosses Tamtam genehmigt bekommen.Ort, Datum und Teilnehmeranzahl. Mehr wollten die nicht wissen. Nicht mal ein Nachweis für die Notwendigkeit wurde gefordert.
> Nicht mal 5 Minuten hat der Antrag gedauert. Und dies in NRW.
> 
> ;-)



Eventuell schon fast OT, aber ein Hegefischen genehmigt zu bekommen, ist etwas anderes als Wettfischen - die gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit verstoßen - durchzuführen bzw. zu unterstützen! Hier müssen die Finanzbehörden aktiv werden, wenn dieses davon erfahren. Und dabei ist es egal welcher Verband (als Mittelsmann?) diese durchführt, wenn der DAFV dafür verantwortlich ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



> Eventuell schon fast OT,


Eben - siehe oben..


----------



## Wegberger (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wer solange für eine Antwort braucht , der muss sich erst sein Lügengebilde zusammenstricken.

P.S.:

an die Juristen hier :

Langsam müsste doch auch eine Pkt. erreicht werden, wo nachweislich der einfache Angler eine Klage gegen Verein -> LV ->  BV anstreben könnte ....das die Satzungsziele ggf. zum Schaden des Mitglied fahrlässig ...... nicht beachtet, verdreht oder mit krimineller Energie gebeugt werden ?!?!?

Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Schnell waren die vom DAFV ja noch nie (siehe versenden Protokolle an die eigenen Leute, etc.)..

Der DSAV ist ja mit von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern gegründet worden - da werden sie de "Geschwindigkeit" gleich mitgenommen haben...

Mit einer schnellen Antwort rechne ich eh nicht, und wenn überhaupt eine kommt, dann wohl eher nicht vom DAFV ;-)))

Fragen darf und kann man ja trotzdem, vielleicht fällt beim einen oder anderen von "denen da oben" vielleicht doch mal ein Groschen...


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Der "offizielle Vertreter" des DSAV, der sich hier unter dem Nickname "DSAV" registriert hat, hat ja zumindest versprochen, kurze Antworten zu Fragen zu geben:



DSAV schrieb:


> ...wenn es Fragen gibt zum DSAV, könnt Ihr dort anfragen.
> Ich gebe gern *kurze* Antworten zu einigen Fragen zum DSAV, aber ich fange jetzt hier keine endlose Ausführungen an zum Sinn oder Unsinn von Hegefischen und Co. an.



Und diese sieben kurzen Fragen könnten ja normalerweise problemlos auch "kurz" beantwortet werden, wenn es dazu nichts zu verheimlichen gibt.
OK, Frage 1 bedarf vielleicht doch etwas mehr Ausführlichkeit und zu Frage 3 ist der DSAV nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner, es sei denn in der Funktion der Doppelrolle als Präsidiumsmitglied DAFV.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

Wir freuen uns, die Antwort des DSAV veröffentlichen zu können:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an der Arbeit des DSAV. Obwohl uns die Art der Fragen, z.B. wie und wann wir uns zu einer Veranstaltung abstimmen, irritiert. Inwiefern ist so etwas für Sie von Bedeutung?  Und wir können Ihnen auch nur auf Fragen antworten, die direkt desn DSAV betreffen .
> Zu Ihren Fragen:
> ...




Die Fragen beantworte ich gerne (wenngleich ich nicht weiss, von wem die stammen - "unterschrieben" wurde ja nur  mit "DSAV"..):
*1. Sehen Sie grundsätzlich die Arbeit von Anglerverbänden als schädlich an, die man "zerschlagen" und "austrocknen" muss?*
Nein, ich finde gute Verbände für Angler, gerade auch einen guten Bundesverband, mehr als wichtig.

Die Verbände im DAFV und vor allem der DAFV selber schaden allerdings in meinen Augen Anglern wie dem Angeln als solchem und sollten daher abgeschafft werden.

*2. Sehen Sie in den Inhalten von Beiträgen auf Ihrer Webseite, auch von Ihnen teilweise, Ansätze zur üblen Nachrede (z.B. Bezeichnung von Präsidien als "Trümmertruppe" und "inkompetent" etc.) ? *
Nein.

*3. Wird das Anglerboard nur über Werbeeinnahmen finanziert? *
Nein, nicht ausschliesslich.

*4. Bestreiten Sie aus diesen Werbeeinnahmen überwiegend Ihren Lebensunterhalt? *
Jein - es kommt aufs jeweilige Jahr an

*5. Teilen die aufgeführten Werbepartner auf Anglerboard Ihre grundsätzliche Auffassungen (siehe Frage 1 und 2) zur Verbandsarbeit in Deutschland? Halten auch diese einen einheitliche Bundesverbände für Angler unnötig? *
Teils ja, teils nein, teils unbekannt.

Zudem halte ich einen einheitlichen Bundesverband für sehr wichtig - aber einen guten und daher eben nicht den DAFV. 

Schon daher ist die Frage falsch gestellt.

Ist aber auch grundsätzlich keine Frage, da redaktionelles Arbeiten und der Vertrieb der Werbung getrennt ist und wir uns diesbezüglich redaktionell nie von Werbekunden beeinflussen lassen würden.

PS:


> Auch sehen wir hier unsere "Auskunftspflicht" gegenüber Ihnen als Betreiber/Inhaber einer gewinnorientiert und kommerziell betriebenen Webseite ausreichend erfüllt.


Natürlich sollten alle Medien gewinnorientiert arbeiten.
Damit nicht sowas droht wie bei der AFZ Fischwaid:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4150705#post4150705


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

frage 1 - 3 wurden ja nicht beantwortet.
frage 4 : wer hat das präsidium des dsav gewählt ? besteht dieser neue verband nur aus präsidiumsmitgliedern ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



> frage 1 - 3 wurden ja nicht beantwortet.


Ja nun, die Fragen betreffen ja den DAFV ..

Das muss also nicht vom DSAV beantwortet werden..

Auch wenn Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV den DSAV meinten gründen zu müssen, wohl weil sie das Süßwasserangeln im DAFV nicht gut aufgehoben gesehen haben.

Und das daher die im DSAV eigentlich auch wissen müssten, was da im DAFV diesbezüglich abging ;.-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Ähhhh -ihr wisst schon, dass die Mitgliederzahl des DSAV hier nicht das Thema ist, sondern es um das IAM geht, und die Umstände wie und warum es vom DAFV zum DSAV wechselte?

Um die Fragen und Antworten darauf..

Ihr könnt gerne ein Thema dazu aufmachen, wenn euch der DSAV darüberhinaus interessiert.

Hier hat das Thema aber nix zu suchen.

Egal mit wie viel Mitgliedern, zuerst mal ist der DSAV ja ein eingetragener, rechtsfähiger  Verein..


----------

